# Suppress Radio



## radlaw (Oct 20, 2018)

Is there any way to suppress the radio when the navigation system gives a command?


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

you could raise the volume of the voice commands of the NAV


----------



## Bibs (Jun 9, 2018)

Software version 9 lets you adjust the nav voice level at any time, not just when it's in the midst of talking. On the turn-by-turn direction panel, tap on the gear. This will bring up nav preferences (like avoid toll roads, etc). It also lets you adjust the nav voice level.

And a reminder: while the radio is playing, the left scroll wheel adjusts radio volume. While the nav voice is talking, the left scroll wheel adjusts nav voice volume.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I find the directions voice to be too loud, even when on the quietest setting, and she seems to raise in volume along with the main audio, so I muted her all together


----------

